# Contatore Ufficiale dei Gol presi su Palla Inattiva



## Morto che parla (1 Ottobre 2013)

Si può?

Tanto siamo solo al primo ottobre, hai voglia.


- toni a verona
- britos in milan-napoli
- denswil in ajax milan
- pirlo in juve milan
- chiellini in juve milan
- parolo in parma milan
- vargas in milan fiorentina
- Barcellona Milan 2 a 0 Busquets.


----------



## Z A Z A' (1 Ottobre 2013)

Ad oggi a quanto siamo,uno a partita?


----------



## Now i'm here (1 Ottobre 2013)

cominciamo a contare gli arretrati allora. 

*- toni a verona
- britos in milan-napoli
- denswil in ajax milan
- pirlo in juve milan
- chiellini in juve milan
- parolo in parma milan
- vargas in milan fiorentina
- busquets in barcellona milan*


----------



## er piscio de gatto (1 Ottobre 2013)

Bene così la squadra sta crescendo siamo stanchi vogliamo far bene preparazione età media più bassa


----------



## Jino (1 Ottobre 2013)

Questo topic sarà da piangere, se avremo ancora gli occhi per farlo.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (1 Ottobre 2013)

Il database del forum è abbastanza grande per contenere tutti i messaggi?


----------



## Fabriman94 (1 Ottobre 2013)

Anche contro la Sampdoria ne abbiamo rischiato uno, veramente senza parole, nè in attacco, nè in difesa, riusciamo a prendere un pallone con la testa.


----------



## Aragorn (1 Ottobre 2013)

Questo è destinato a diventare il thread più lungo della storia di questo forum.


----------



## Morto che parla (1 Ottobre 2013)

Now i'm here ha scritto:


> cominciamo a contare gli arretrati allora.
> 
> - toni a verona
> - britos in milan-napoli
> ...



No il secondo di Laxalt tecnicamente non è su palla inattiva, anche se sostanzialmente era un angolo.


----------



## Morto che parla (1 Ottobre 2013)

Dai son solo 3.
Siamo ancora in rodaggio.

Sarebbe divertente vedere quale vince numericamente fra questa discussione e quella dei gol mangiati da bihno


----------



## Now i'm here (2 Ottobre 2013)

Morto che parla ha scritto:


> Dai son solo 3.
> Siamo ancora in rodaggio.
> 
> Sarebbe divertente vedere quale vince numericamente fra questa discussione e quella dei gol mangiati da bihno



intanto però emerge un altro dato: *delle 11 reti subite, esclusi i Playoff, quella di ieri sera è la 6° presa di testa*.


----------



## Frikez (2 Ottobre 2013)

Allegri ha confermato che ci stanno lavorando, state tranquilli


----------



## Jino (2 Ottobre 2013)

Frikez ha scritto:


> Allegri ha confermato che ci stanno lavorando, state tranquilli



da quattro anni?! Keep calm.


----------



## Frikez (2 Ottobre 2013)

Jino ha scritto:


> da quattro anni?! Keep calm.



Non c'è fretta.


----------



## Tifo'o (2 Ottobre 2013)

Jino ha scritto:


> da quattro anni?! Keep calm.



Come avevo già detto.

L'unico anno dove non prendevamo praticamene MAI gol da palla inattiva era, guarda caso, gli anni con Ibrahimovic... 
Lui si metteva li in area e prendeva tutto, i giocatori avversari erano sempre "spaventati"...


----------



## Graxx (2 Ottobre 2013)

quanti anni sono che prendiamo gol su palla inattiva...io ricordo da ancelotti in poi....ma saremo arrivati a 100 mi sa...


----------



## Albijol (7 Ottobre 2013)

Aggiorniamo ?


----------



## Morto che parla (27 Ottobre 2013)

Aggiorniamo.

Parma Milan 3 a 2. Parolo.

Barriera che nemmeno i pulcini, Gabriel non irreprensibile.


----------



## Now i'm here (27 Ottobre 2013)

aggiornato


----------



## Now i'm here (2 Novembre 2013)

up.


----------



## Andreas89 (2 Novembre 2013)

Abbiamo scoperto un nuovo modo per beccare la pera: punizione con aperture della barriera tipo il Mar Rosso con Mosè.


----------



## O Animal (6 Novembre 2013)

Update please..


----------



## Z A Z A' (6 Novembre 2013)

Vergognoso.Ma cosa fanno a Milanello tutto il giorno?


----------



## Morto che parla (6 Novembre 2013)

Venghino signori venghino.


----------



## Andreas89 (6 Novembre 2013)

Vabbè che era fuorigioco, però prendere gol dal Barca, sul piazzato, è eroico. Mitici!!!


----------



## Morto che parla (6 Novembre 2013)

Avevan fatto la statistica poco prima che su 112 angoli il barcellona aveva fatto 1 gol.

Non era proprio un angolo ma quasi....che dire....


----------



## Aragorn (6 Novembre 2013)

Stasera però era fuorigioco secondo me.


----------



## MaggieCloun (6 Novembre 2013)

Ad ogni partita un golletto non manca mai


----------



## SpottyTeux (6 Novembre 2013)

Ormai è sistematico il gol su palla ferma


----------



## Belfast Boy (6 Novembre 2013)

Roba da infermità mentale, la principale mancanza del Barcellona è quella di sfruttare poco le palle inattive come cross e calci d'angolo (punizioni di prima centrali altro discorso con Messi ovvio) e riusciamo a prendere goal sia a Milano che a Barcellona.
Pensiamo solo che l'Inter di Mourinho sulle situazioni di palla inattiva ci ha costruito una fortuna...
Allegri per scelta ha voluto premiare l'atleticità alla tecnica, bene: sono scelte, ma proprio in virtù di questo si PRETENDE che le situazioni da palla inattiva siano non dico un pezzo forte ma non vissute con terrore in fase difensiva e come inutili in offensiva...
A quel punto meglio piedi buoni e manovrare la palla...troppo difficile eh Max? INCAPACE


----------



## alexrossonero (6 Novembre 2013)

Ogni squadra marca a uomo sui calci piazzati, noi puntualmente ne liberiamo uno o due in mezzo all'area. Incomprensibile.


----------



## Fabry_cekko (7 Novembre 2013)

alexrossonero ha scritto:


> Ogni squadra marca a uomo sui calci piazzati, noi puntualmente ne liberiamo uno o due in mezzo all'area. Incomprensibile.



infatti...questo significa che ai giocatori mancano proprio le basi...queste cose te le insegnano da BAMBINO...se un ragazzino di 10-11 anni fa scappare l'attaccante e questo segna il Mister se lo mangia


----------



## mefisto94 (19 Febbraio 2014)

I gol più beffardi arrivano sempre così. Niente da fare.


----------



## O Animal (19 Febbraio 2014)

Appena è uscito Balotelli mi sono messo le mani in testa immaginando il primo angolo... Taaacccccccccc...


----------



## Now i'm here (20 Febbraio 2014)

era da un po' che non si aggiornava sto topic.


----------



## Frikez (1 Febbraio 2015)

Sbaglio o stiamo battendo il record mondiale di gol presi sui piazzati?


----------



## 666psycho (2 Febbraio 2015)

a quanti siamo?? 28000??


----------

